# Strategie-Duell im Frühjahr: Ihr Favorit?



## Administrator (5. Februar 2006)

*Strategie-Duell im Frühjahr: Ihr Favorit?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## rabitt (5. Februar 2006)

*C&C forever*

Natürlich C&C The first Decade     .


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: C&C forever*



			
				rabitt am 05.02.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich C&C The first Decade     .



Ich bin für Star Wars Empire at War, der erste Teil von SuM hat mir net so zugesagt!

Auf C & C first decade wart ich natürlich auch schon!!!


----------



## Gamalucker (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: C&C forever*

Beide Demos haben mich enttäuscht.


----------



## XMasTree (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: C&C forever*



			
				slayerdaniel am 06.02.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> rabitt am 05.02.2006 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SW : E a W  is sowas von schlecht dass es einem scho weh tut. Der Gegner verhält sich dümmlich ohne Ende, die Kämpfe sind langweilig . Das einzig Brauchbare is der Cinema-Mode, mit dem man die öden Schlachten aus ner 3D Perspektive anschauen kann.


----------



## ziegenbock (3. März 2006)

*AW: Strategie-Duell im Frühjahr: Ihr Favorit?*

spellforce 2


----------



## memphis76 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Strategie-Duell im Frühjahr: Ihr Favorit?*

Ich habe bei HdR: SuM 2 noch nicht reingeschnuppert - d. h. auch die Demo nicht gezoggt. Bei SW: EaW war ich von der Demo angetan, habe mir also dann auch die CE besorgt und bin bislang hellauf begeistert davon. Habe zwar erst einige Missionen auf der Seite des Imperiums gespielt, aber nennenswerte Nachteile bislang noch nicht gesehen (die Stimme von Darth Vader eingenommen   ).

Ich habe mich für SW: EaW entschieden, werde aber mit Sicherheit auch bei HdR: SuM 2 noch zugreifen


----------

